# GroceryIQ App (no enter key on fire keyboard)?



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm going to feel like an idiot if someone posts too quickly with a simple solution but I just installed the GroceryIQ app from the Amazon App Store and went to add a new item to the database and when I finished typing my product the app says to hit enter or press done to enter the item.  The keyboard displayed on the Fire has no enter key.  Am I crazy? Is there no enter key in all apps or just this one?  I have a feeling I'm missing something really obvious but literally I had to exit the program because I was unable to hit enter or press any "done" button.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I left my Fire at home today so I can't consult the app (which wasn't very efficient overall if you ask me!), but there's definitely an easy way to enter things. The enter key should be toward the bottom right of the keyboard.


----------



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

If you have GroceryIQ App loaded, I'd love to hear your results when you try to add an item not in the database. I didn't see a return key in the lower right corner where I expected to see it. I only saw the backspace key.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

lkn4truth said:


> If you have GroceryIQ App loaded, I'd love to hear your results when you try to add an item not in the database. I didn't see a return key in the lower right corner where I expected to see it. I only saw the backspace key.


I ended up disliking & deleting the app, but I'll check it out for you when I get home. I wasn't using items in the database so I know it's possible!


----------



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks...I used to use Grocery Gadget but this whole thing started when I found that Grocery Gadget is only available through the Android Market and the Fire Browser re-directs any attempt to reach the Android Market to their own Amazon app store (I have another thread on that).  When I found GroceryIQ in the Amazon app store I figured it looked good for free. If you use another grocery app on the Fire, I'd be curious what you use and why it's better.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

lkn4truth said:


> Thanks...I used to use Grocery Gadget but this whole thing started when I found that Grocery Gadget is only available through the Android Market and the Fire Browser re-directs any attempt to reach the Android Market to their own Amazon app store (I have another thread on that). When I found GroceryIQ in the Amazon app store I figured it looked good for free. If you use another grocery app on the Fire, I'd be curious what you use and why it's better.


I was just going to say that GroceryIQ annoyed me and I bought Grocery gadget for iOS.

Bummer you can't get it.... Do you already own it for Android? Can't you email yourself the file or side load that one? (I have no idea how that works)


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

I haven't tried this app, but I looked it up on Amazon.  There is a picture of the keyboard there.  It looks like the return button is in the bottom right corner.  It's a bent arrow pointing down and then backward.  It's right below the back arrow key (delete).

There is also a tablet version of this app.  From the picture on Amazon, that keyboard looks like it's layed out a little differently but there is still the bent arrow key along the right edge.

Bottom line...if you're looking for a key that actually says "enter" then you won't find it.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

The app wont open for me- it flashes like its trying to, then disappears. Idk- I'm sorry! But right now I'm using ColorNote & I like it. You can easily hit next to add more items, check & uncheck items, etc.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

I have the tablet version, been using the iphone version for a while.  I hadn't used it yet and tried to add a new item - and can't find where to tap/touch to save the item!  Ooops...


----------



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, I'm going crazy or something. I'm looking at the app and the keyboard and there is no return key. I know what a return key looks like and I don't have one. I even tried the app in landscape mode thinking maybe the keyboard will display differently. I flat out don't have a return key in this app.  Oh and I tested another app for doing email and sure enough the return key is there...just not inside the GroceryIQ app. Does anyone have this app and still see the return key? I'm certain it's not there (especially since I've seen it in other apps now and it's just flat missing).


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got the app. What exactly are you doing? I hit the list icon at the top then hit the + button which brought up the keyboard. I start typing, for example, milk and a list of milk products comes up. I hit the item I want and it's entered. Maybe I'm not getting it.

Fyi, if you hit the square with lines in it icon at the bottom, then click "more," you'll get a help/faq button. I'll be back in the morning if you're still having trouble, maybe we can figure it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a backward "L" shaped arrow key on the Fire keyboard. . .that's the 'enter' or 'return' key. 


Ah!  I see what you mean though with this app. . . it seems like it wants you to select from the list which, when you do, let you start typing something new.  But you can't just make your own list.

I just typed something that I knew wouldn't be in it -- a real thing, but somewhat specialized -- and it says "tap enter/done to add item" . . .but, like you, I'm not seeing where that is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lkn4truth said:


> Ok, I'm going crazy or something. I'm looking at the app and the keyboard and there is no return key. I know what a return key looks like and I don't have one. I even tried the app in landscape mode thinking maybe the keyboard will display differently. I flat out don't have a return key in this app. Oh and I tested another app for doing email and sure enough the return key is there...just not inside the GroceryIQ app. Does anyone have this app and still see the return key? I'm certain it's not there (especially since I've seen it in other apps now and it's just flat missing).


lkn4truth--

I'm trying the app now, and I see what you mean. I wanted to duplicate your experience so I'm trying to add a new item that is not in the database-- Kumquats (not a single kumquat, that's there, but plural)) and the "Enter/Done" key is not showing on the keyboard or as a menu item.

It looks to me like the developers assumed that all items would be in the database, so that when you did a search, you would select an item from the list?

I'll post a picture in a second...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep.  That was my experience. . .I tried to add "goetta" which is a sausage like breakfast thing akin to scrapple but with oatmeal instead of cornmeal.  Popular in the Cincinnati area.  No go.  This app doesn't know it. 

(Which is sort of o.k. for me, as it's not available around here anyway.  )  

But that's not the point!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep. That was my experience. . .I tried to add "goetta" which is a sausage like breakfast thing akin to scrapple but with oatmeal instead of cornmeal. Popular in the Cincinnati area. No go. This app doesn't know it.
> 
> (Which is sort of o.k. for me, as it's not available around here anyway.  )


I think that would be okay with me even if it were available around here...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I downloaded the iTunes GroceryIQ app onto my iPad (I must have "purchased" the free app earlier but deleted it) and on the iPad version, searching for an item calls up a popup menu with the database results.  If the item is NOT in the database (kumquats again) you get a message that the item is not available.  On the built in virtual keyboard on the iPad, the "Done" key is greyed out and not available.  

Wait--I take it back.  Now the "Done" is there and I AM able to add the item...

Looking for a contact address for the developer, back in a minute....


Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

What if you press the button on the keyboard to hide it - do you get a Done box on the screen to click?
I find that with my Android devices that the keyboard ofter covers up option buttons.

ETA
Never mind.  I just loaded the app and tried it and that didn't work either.  Oopsie for the developer...

Edit again
I loaded it on my Samsung Infuse and selected the stock keyboard (which I don't use) and there is a Done key at the lower right corner right under the Delete key.  If you compare it to the Fire keyboard it's where the Hide Keyboard button is located.  So I guess we can blame both Amazon for making us use their stupid keyboard and the developer for not checking that it works with the Fire.
Betsy, any luck finding contact info for the dev?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have had this app on my Droid phone for several years. Works perfectly and you can add items to the database, at least on the Droid phone version, and the enter key shows up on the keyboard. How weird. I don't have it on my Fire, because the phone is handier to take to the grocery store. I just check things off the list as I go.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> What if you press the button on the keyboard to hide it - do you get a Done box on the screen to click?
> I find that with my Android devices that the keyboard ofter covers up option buttons.
> 
> ETA
> ...


Not yet, but I did stop looking to have breakfast with hubby. (He fixes breakfast.)  Will resume looking now...

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And because I'm a visual person, here are photos of the two keyboards. The Fire is on the left and the Samsung is on the right.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

(For those who joined this thread already in progress, there is a return key in other apps on the Fire, just for some reason not when adding a new item to the GroceryIQ database.)

Here's the contact info:
http://www.groceryiq.com/ContactUs.aspx --it's a form to fill out.

It asks for the version of the software. I said it was Amazon Android 2.0.7 (found that in the popup Menu, "More," "About GroceryIQ." It's in the gray bar near the top screen.

There's a comments field where you can detail the problem.

We'll see what happens.

Betsy


----------



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks so much to everyone who stayed with this topic long enough to install the app and look yourself. I was getting frustrated with everyone telling me what an enter key looks like. LOL

Like has been proven here, there is no enter key in this app on the Fire.  However, GroceryIQ does have a web browser version that you can view your lists on the internet. I have temporarily had to go to another computer to enter new items then sycn them with my Fire to get them to show up.  I have contacted the developer to point out the missing return key but if you notice on the form they give you to send feedback there are pre-defined "problems" you have to pick from and none of them say something like, "My app is missing something.".  You have to report it as "my app won't open" or "I have a suggestion". 

Again, thanks to everyone who took the time to download and try the app out themselves and confirm that I'm not just REALLY blind and can't see the return key everyone else says is there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lkn4truth said:


> have contacted the developer to point out the missing return key but if you notice on the form they give you to send feedback there are pre-defined "problems" you have to pick from and none of them say something like, "My app is missing something.". You have to report it as "my app won't open" or "I have a suggestion".


Probably a better option than mine--I picked "My item is not in your list." and then explained the problem trying to add items.

Good tip on being able to add items on the Web Browser version. Or that those of us with other devices can add them on the other devices and sync.

As the "Enter" key is available in other apps, it appears that the app developers can build their own version and somehow the developers screwed it up.

Thanks for your patience with us as we came to the same conclusion.


Betsy


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

I guess it's fortunate that this is a free app.  Hard to get too upset at that price.  I'm sure the developer will be happy to fix it though.  I'm just glad there was a way to "enter" and submit a request to them


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I chose the same option as Betsy on that form.
I also submitted basically the same thing through the feedback link in the Amazon Market.


----------



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

Cool, looks like that makes at least three of us who reported the problem in a 24 hour period. Will be neat if they fix it.  I do realize programmers probably get frustrated with people complaining about something that's free, but the enter key seems to be a pretty basic functionality that was intended to be there but somehow got overlooked or something.


----------

